
TIL: Personal Finance StackExchange has a 'sugar-daddy' tag - IA21
https://money.stackexchange.com/questions/tagged/sugar-daddy?tab=Votes
======
the_jeremy
Any StackExchange can have any tag - users add and curate them. Mods can
"burninate" them[0], or blacklist them if they are total trash.

[0]: [https://meta.stackexchange.com/questions/120640/what-does-
it...](https://meta.stackexchange.com/questions/120640/what-does-it-mean-to-
burninate-a-tag)

